# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Améliorations possible suite à la version 3.0

## PrinceGITS

Dans la date et la catégorie de news, je trouve la barre oblique pas très claire et les barres verticales étrangement utilisées.



> Canardplus.com / 06|12|2006 09:23


J&#39;aurais fait l&#39;inverse :



> Canardplus.com | 06/12/2006 09:23



Et l&#39;icône du forum va être changer pour la même que le site ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et les petits nouveaux de la rédac, ils sont déjà licenciés ? Car ils n&#39;apparraissent pas dans la partie "La Rédaction".

Serait-il aussi possible que le menu dynamique "Actualité/Communauté/CanardPC" soit toujours développé ? J&#39;aime pas les menus dynamiques, ça fait trop de clics !  :;):

----------


## william

> Dans la date et la catégorie de news, je trouve la barre oblique pas très claire et les barres verticales étrangement utilisées.
> 
> J&#39;aurais fait l&#39;inverse :
> 
> 
> 
> Et l&#39;icône du forum va être changer pour la même que le site ?


Heureux ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Très heureux !  :;): 
Merci

----------


## lancelotdm

j&#39;aurais laissé "aujourd&#39;hui" et "hier" à la place des dates des news récentes vu qu&#39;avec l&#39;affichage par catégories on peut voir des news qui datent un peu et donc ça permettrait de distinguer.
sinon le petit lapin animé dans le carré jaune est sympa mais on se demande ce qu&#39;il fout là.

----------


## TheToune

> j&#39;aurais laissé "aujourd&#39;hui" et "hier" à la place des dates des news récentes vu qu&#39;avec l&#39;affichage par catégories on peut voir des news qui datent un peu et donc ça permettrait de distinguer.
> sinon le petit lapin animé dans le carré jaune est sympa mais on se demande ce qu&#39;il fout là.


Mais c&#39;est pourtant évident ...    ::lol::  
C&#39;est un lapin qui marche dans un carré jaune.   ::mellow::  

Terrible c&#39;est gens a qui il faut tout expliquer   ::):

----------


## captain_torche

Et personnellement, ça me gène d&#39;arriver depuis le fl&#39;URSS vers une page contenant l&#39;article seul.
J&#39;avais l&#39;habitude de cliquer sur la news la plus récente, puis de continuer ma lecture. Là, je suis obligé de retourner sur la page d&#39;accueil avant.

----------


## Kas3rkin

euh moi je voudrait juste savoir le forum il change pas  ::blink::

----------


## Nono

Un truc que je trouve chiant c&#39;est les menus et sous-menus à gauche. Chaque fois que je clique sur "communauté", la page est rafraichie, et du coup je ne sais plus où cliquer.

- Soit on fait des menus non cliquables avec tous les sous-menus directement accessibles.
- Soit on fait des menus cliquables qui font apparaitre les sous-menus, mais SANS rafraichir la page.

----------


## Siona

Ah y a ici aussi, je poste ici aussi alors, aussi non aussi.

C&#39;est dommage que toutes les news de la journée ne s&#39;affichent plus dans la page directement, là je dois cliquer sur précedent pour lire les 3 premières de la journées.

----------


## laskov

J&#39;aime pas la liste des news... Pas que celle-ci est moche (loin de là)

Je préfère de loin une page news/jour avec une jour précédent/suivant

Oui je suis feignasse et je me soigne pas...

----------


## Anax

plus de news sur la meme page, pour ceux qui refrsh pas toutes les 10min

----------


## Dave

> J&#39;aime pas la liste des news... Pas que celle-ci est moche (loin de là)
> 
> Je préfère de loin une page news/jour avec une jour précédent/suivant
> 
> Oui je suis feignasse et je me soigne pas...


je plussois!

on est obligé de changer de page quand on veut lire toutes les news d&#39;une meme journée (car oui, je rentre tard, donc j&#39;ai pas pu les lire avant)...

En plus, on est obligé de descendre tout en bas de la page pour passer à la suivante, ce qui est plutot relou ( ou alors je suis manchot... ce qui est peut etre le cas  ::XD::  )

----------


## Niklaos

> - Soit on fait des menus non cliquables avec tous les sous-menus directement accessibles.


+1 Mais c&#39;etait comme ca ce matin je sais pas pourquoi ca a changé !

----------


## laskov

c&#39;est vrai que les menu sont loin d&#39;étres pratique...

Surtout le fait de ne pas avoir de lien direct pour le forum est qu&#39;on sit obliger d&#39;ouvrir ce satané menu...

----------


## Anax

problème sur la page mère : faut que je fasse ctrl+f5 pour mettre a jour chaque fois

----------


## Paul Verveine

oui on l&#39;a remarqué depuis hier mais apprament le problème n&#39;est pas résolu, un peu plus haut (dans un autre topic) tu peu voir que willman ne sait pas d&#39;où ça vient...

----------


## lancelotdm

un bug : lorsqu&#39;on clique sur le titre d&#39;une news pour l&#39;afficher toute seule et qu&#39;ensuite on veuille accéder à la galerie d&#39;images associées, on tombe sur une belle erreur 404 /img.php not found.

----------


## mOrice

[mode constructif]
C&#39;était mieux avant !
[/mode constructif]

Le design sur toute la largueur de la page était pas mal, la ca ressemble à une multitude d&#39;autre site notamment ces satanés menu (qui ne font pas recharger la page chez moi)
Hormis les brèves c&#39;est pas super positif le changement.

----------


## Paul Verveine

je préfère car je trouve que ça erssemble beacoup plus à u journal papier et je trouve que c&#39;est beacoup plus propre et pro

plus crédible en gros

----------


## TheToune

> je préfère car je trouve que ça erssemble beacoup plus à u journal papier et je trouve que c&#39;est beacoup plus propre et pro
> 
> plus crédible en gros


Attention.
Ton clavier est cassé et ta mélangé tes doigts ...

----------


## Paul Verveine

merde j&#39;ai encore une espèce de dislexie de merde quand je tape, c&#39;est souven en ce moment et ça me saoule  ::(:

----------


## william

> Ah y a ici aussi, je poste ici aussi alors, aussi non aussi.
> 
> C&#39;est dommage que toutes les news de la journée ne s&#39;affichent plus dans la page directement, là je dois cliquer sur précedent pour lire les 3 premières de la journées.


Le système d&#39;affichage par jour était affreux, surtout techniquement. C&#39;est un choix que de s&#39;en débarasser.

----------


## william

> c&#39;est vrai que les menu sont loin d&#39;étres pratique...
> 
> Surtout le fait de ne pas avoir de lien direct pour le forum est qu&#39;on sit obliger d&#39;ouvrir ce satané menu...


Le fait d&#39;ouvrir un menu ne ferme plus celui qui était précédemment ouvert. Plus pratique ?

----------


## Niklaos

> Le fait d&#39;ouvrir un menu ne ferme plus celui qui était précédemment ouvert. Plus pratique ?


Impec  ::): 
Mici Boss !

----------


## Siona

> Le système d&#39;affichage par jour était affreux, surtout techniquement. C&#39;est un choix que de s&#39;en débarasser.


Mhhh ok, mais il y aurait pas moyen d&#39;avoir plus de news affiché alors ? voir même un choix par le client, mais à mon avis, là ça sera un peu plus chaud  ::o: .

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Le fait d&#39;ouvrir un menu ne ferme plus celui qui était précédemment ouvert. Plus pratique ?


j&#39;ai remarqué ça aussi ce matin, mais est-ce qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas possible d&#39;afficher tous les liens y&#39;en a pas tant que ça pour l&#39;instant. y&#39;en aura peut-ête plus plus tard mais auourd&#39;hui on peut tous les afficher... c&#39;est quand même plus pratique de ne pas avoir à cliquer. 
et puis le jour où il y aura des serveurs (sans doute dans communauté) autant qu&#39;on puisse les voir tout de suite sans clique ça vous fera de la pub&#39; !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il me semble que les menus ne se refermaient pas tous seuls quand on cliquait...   ::unsure::  
Il se referment quand on cliquent sur une sous rubrique.

Mais bon, le site date de 2 jours et je ne me souviens pas trop de ça.

----------


## william

> j&#39;ai remarqué ça aussi ce matin, mais est-ce qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas possible d&#39;afficher tous les liens y&#39;en a pas tant que ça pour l&#39;instant. y&#39;en aura peut-ête plus plus tard mais auourd&#39;hui on peut tous les afficher... c&#39;est quand même plus pratique de ne pas avoir à cliquer. 
> et puis le jour où il y aura des serveurs (sans doute dans communauté) autant qu&#39;on puisse les voir tout de suite sans clique ça vous fera de la pub&#39; !


Les nouveaux menus devraient voir le jour rapidement (très). Je vais donc plutot me concentrer sur les nouvelles fonctionnalités et éviter de modifier mes petits js pour quelques jours

----------


## PrinceGITS

J&#39;ai une idée sur l&#39;utilistation de l&#39;emplacement du lapin sur fond jaune. 
On pourrait y mettre une BD de Couly en enlevant la fin pour mettre "la suite dans le CPC n°..". Ca ferait du sacré teasing !  ::):

----------


## Nono

> MMMh ca c&#39;est un bug. Tu utilises quel navigateur ?


Pardon de ne pas avoir répondu tout de suite, mais c&#39;était sous Opera 9.02 . mais là ça ne se rafraichit plus, donc merci !  :;):  

Et je trouve en effet plus pratique le fait de laisser les menus ouverts.

----------


## Niklaos

> J&#39;ai une idée sur l&#39;utilistation de l&#39;emplacement du lapin sur fond jaune. 
> On pourrait y mettre une BD de Couly en enlevant la fin pour mettre "la suite dans le CPC n°..". Ca ferait du sacré teasing !


En plus le Mec qui a fait le Lapin Jaune ne sait pas utiliser l&#39;outil "rogner" de photoshop ca fait que le carré jaune en question bonge aussi ... c&#39;est super laid :P

----------


## william

> En plus le Mec qui a fait le Lapin Jaune ne sait pas utiliser l&#39;outil "rogner" de photoshop ca fait que le carré jaune en question bonge aussi ... c&#39;est super laid :P


Le mec a corrigé le truc. Et en plus c&#39;est passé sous fonds blanc, ce qui est moins moche  ::):

----------


## william

La page des bonus de canardpc.com a été ramenée sur canardplus.com

----------


## william

Le bandeau de pub et la user bar ont été réintégrés dans la nouvelle version.
je suis  en train de peaufiner le truc mais d&#39;ici peu, nous mettrons en avant sur canardplus.com les sites qui affichent le plus souvent le bandeau de pub.

----------


## Paul Verveine

le message de la user bar est trop long et on ne voit pas le 0 de 360

----------


## Tongue_Depressor

C&#39;est un aperçu des 2 dernières news du site jeune fruité, ça change en permanence.

----------


## Paul Verveine

ça n&#39;empêche que ça risque d&#39;arriver de temps en temps...

----------


## william

> ça n&#39;empêche que ça risque d&#39;arriver de temps en temps...


Yep mais il y a un choix à effectuer : soit je réduis la taille du texte si le titre est trop long et il devient illisible.
Soit je conserve la taille de la police mais je suis obligé de couper le titre de la news...

C&#39;est cette deuxième option que j&#39;ai retenu.

----------


## william

Modification sur le site :
Le top des jeux de la rédac est modifié. Il liste maintenant les jeux les mieux notés des 12 derniers mois

----------


## PrinceGITS

C&#39;est trié comment ? Car je pense qu&#39;il y a plus de jeux noté 8/10 que ceux affichés.

----------


## NitroG42

la réponse au prochaine épisode....

edit : oui l&#39;édition est pour donner l&#39;ilusion qu&#39;il y avait quelque chose d&#39;interessant dans ce message....

----------


## william

> C&#39;est trié comment ? Car je pense qu&#39;il y a plus de jeux noté 8/10 que ceux affichés.


Ce sont les 10 derniers jeux sur la dernière année triés d&#39;abord par note puis par date de parution dans le mag

----------


## PrinceGITS

Donc les 10 derniers jeux les mieux notés. Cool  ::): 

Par contre, un historique ou un hall of fame serait pas mal non plus en complément. Mais bon, je vais arrêter de te donner du boulot !  :;):

----------


## Pen²

une petite idée comme ca, ce qui serait sympa c&#39;est de pouvroi intégrer des apercus de videos youtube ou dailymotion à ses messages sur le forum.
un truc de ce style là:



parceque un simple lien, ca donne pas super envie de cliquer...

edit: appremment c&#39;est faisable http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=195897

----------


## Niklaos

> Le mec a corrigé le truc. Et en plus c&#39;est passé sous fonds blanc, ce qui est moins moche


Le mec est un bon Webmaster  ::):

----------


## william

> une petite idée comme ca, ce qui serait sympa c&#39;est de pouvroi intégrer des apercus de videos youtube ou dailymotion à ses messages sur le forum.
> un truc de ce style là:
> 
> 
> 
> parceque un simple lien, ca donne pas super envie de cliquer...
> 
> edit: appremment c&#39;est faisable http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=195897


Yep c&#39;est faisable. Je rajoute cela à la to do

----------


## Pen²

> Yep c&#39;est faisable. Je rajoute cela à la to do


ca c&#39;est du webmaster à l&#39;écoute de ses visiteurs   ::):

----------


## Kaito

Petite suggestion, je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été proposée.

Pourquoi ne pas proposer une liste déroulante avec comme choix : Afficher les 10 dernières news, les 20 dernières news, les 30 dernières news...

Voilou  ::):

----------


## william

> Petite suggestion, je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été proposée.
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas proposer une liste déroulante avec comme choix : Afficher les 10 dernières news, les 20 dernières news, les 30 dernières news...
> 
> Voilou


30 news c&#39;est un peu trop rapport à la bande passante et au poids de la page.
mais cela sera proposé dès que la gestion des comptes user sera implémentée.

----------


## NitroG42

et le moteur de recherche :&#39;
*sifflote*
lalala
trilili
lalilalo...
*resifflote*.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pas vraiment un hall of fame mais je pense que cela doit y ressembler


  ::wub::  

Parfait, pile ce que je voulais !  ::):

----------


## ducon

Je ne sais pas si ça a été écrit, mais le fond gris avec les images de lapins sur fond blanc… heu… il pourrait être utile de rendre le fond transparent, non ?

----------


## william

> Je ne sais pas si ça a été écrit, mais le fond gris avec les images de lapins sur fond blanc… heu… il pourrait être utile de rendre le fond transparent, non ?


? Je ne comprends pas bien là.... Quel fonds gris ?

----------


## ducon

Ça :

J’utilise Firefox en version 1.5.0.7 de chez Debian Etch.

----------


## flibulin bulard

idem, mais c&#39;est en fonction du theme GNOME.
ca le fait avec glass truc machin mais en noir.

----------


## sophomore

Une petite idée comme ça, qui n&#39;engage que moi et qui fut peut être déjà énoncé mais pourquoi ne pas faire une petit cadre dans un coin avec la phrase à la con de la semaine prononcé à la redaction?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pourquoi le top matos n&#39;est il pas présenté comme le top jeux rédac avec les noms en gras ?
Ce serait plus lisible.

----------


## william

> Pourquoi le top matos n&#39;est il pas présenté comme le top jeux rédac avec les noms en gras ?
> Ce serait plus lisible.


Parce que ce ne sont pas des liens

----------


## Eld

dites, c&#39;est normal si l&#39;icone à gauche de l&#39;url n&#39;est pas la même sur le site et sur le forum ? (celle du site est mieux)

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Parce que ce ne sont pas des liens


Tiens, j&#39;avais pas remarqué que c&#39;étaient des liens pour les jeux ! :P

Et pour le matériel testé, ce ne serait pas possible d&#39;avoir la conclusion de l&#39;article ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pour les liens sur le top de la rédac, j&#39;ai trouvé la logique bonne (liens vers tous les numéros qui en parle) mais une fois sur la couverture et le sommaire, il n&#39;y a pas de petit bouton acheter !
Ca pourrait être pratique.

Mais bon, c&#39;est sûrement prévu dans les améliorations du site quand la boutique sera passé sur la nouvelle version du site.


Mais pourquoi je propose des suggestions alors que j&#39;ai la raison qui fait que ce n&#39;est pas intégré.   ::wacko::

----------


## Pen²

Une idée que j&#39;ai eu en cours de base de données, alors que je   ::zzz::   ...

Comme il existe un "Top Jeux Redac", ca serait sympa de faire la même chose mais pour les inscrits du site.
Genre  chacun pourrait définir les jeux qu&#39;il préfère dans son profil ("Mes contrôles"), suivant des catégories.
Mais pour que cela ait un sens il ne faudrait pas se limiter à un jeu par catégorie, mais éventuellement un TOP 3 ou TOP 5, avec un certain nombre de points affectés en fonction de la position du jeu dans le top.
Après il suffit juste de faire la somme de ces points pour tous les utilisateurs du site, et de classer les jeux par catégorie.
Et un récapitulatif pourrait être fait sur une page spéciale, en dessous du Top Jeux Redac par exemple.

Il faudrait aussi avoir la possibilité de revenir à tout moment sur son classement (en cas de nouveau jeu entrant par ex)

Et ca serait bien d&#39;organiser cela en catégories, avec éventuellement des catégories à la con "Meilleur jeu où l&#39;on doit tuer des poules", je vous fait confiance pour trouver des catégories ridicules ...  :^_^:  
Et ca serait bien aussi d&#39;avoir des catégories plus sérieuses mais qui sortent un peu du shéma (action, aventure, simulation ...) comme par exemple "Meilleure Ambiance/atmosphère", "Meilleure b.o de jeu", "Meilleur jeu LucasArts", "Le plus original", ...
Et pourquoi pas aussi prévoir une gestion des dates des jeux pour éventuellement avoir la possibilité de ne voir que les jeux des x dernières années.

Et il faudrait bien sur que l&#39;on ne soit pas obligé de se prononcer pour toutes les catégories (par ex j&#39;aurais bien du mal à faire un Top 5 des meilleurs jeux de sport, ou meilleur mmorpg)

Voilà, une petite idée comme ca qui prend 5 minutes à expliquer, et une semaine avec nuits blanches à concrétiser  :P

----------


## Paul Verveine

malheureseument Willman ne touche pas au forum...

mais l&#39;idée est sympa  :;):

----------


## Kaito

En utilisant les options incluses du forum, comme rajouter des champs dans "mes contrôles", puis une petite requête qui va chercher les information et les classe selon leur genre serait à mon sens possible.

Cependant ça demanderait pas mal de taffe, alors que d&#39;autres priorités sont en cours de conception.

----------


## Paul Verveine

il semble que Willman ne veuillent pas toucher au forum car chauqe mise à jour de celui-ci effacerait toutes les modifs...

----------


## LeBabouin

Un lien pour retourner sur les news depuis le forum, par pitié.

----------


## william

> ? Je ne comprends pas bien là.... Quel fonds gris ?


Un bug bien chiant à comprendre ce fonds transparent sur de rares machines. C&#39;est corrigé nomalement.

----------


## LeBabouin

> Le gros Logo Canardplus en haut à gauche ?


  ::|:   Ah ouais, merci. (j&#39;en ai marre d&#39;être quon)

----------


## ducon

> Un bug bien chiant à comprendre ce fonds transparent sur de rares machines. C&#39;est corrigé nomalement.


Je confirme, c’est corrigé. Merci patron !

----------


## Aristarque

> Ah ouais, merci. (j&#39;en ai marre d&#39;être quon)


alors là, je t&#39;avouerais que moi aussi  ::|:  . Quand j&#39;ai vu la réponse de Willman, c&#39;est bien simple, je me suis caché sous mon bureau  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> il semble que Willman ne veuillent pas toucher au forum car chauqe mise à jour de celui-ci effacerait toutes les modifs...


En ce qui concerne la proposition en question non. Les champs personnalisés existent depuis quelques versions sous IPB et même en cas d&#39;update ça n&#39;écraserait pas les données de ces champs ou leur format (à part une refonte complète mais ce n&#39;est pas à l&#39;ordre du jour  :;):  ).

----------


## william

> En ce qui concerne la proposition en question non


Pour cette proposition, il est effectivement possible d&#39;ajouter un champ personnalisé.
Le seul problème est que la base jeu est dans Canardplus, pas dans celle du forum.
Et se maintenir une base de 800 jeux à l&#39;aide des champs personnalisés IPB ....

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> une base de 800 jeux


Alors on s&#39;arrête à la plus petite difficulté hein   ::XD::

----------


## william

> Alors on s&#39;arrête à la plus petite difficulté hein


Non non on y songe. Mais pas sur le forum ^^

----------


## Paul Verveine

est-ce qu&#39;il n&#39;y a pas un moyen pour tuer les spammeurs sur le forum ?
un de plus dans le hardware...
je me pose une question : estc-e que ça viendrait pas du mot qui est anglais et donc repéré sur google ou un truc comme ça ?

----------


## finsh

wow! un bot intelligent qui vient narguer les modos ici !!

----------


## NitroG42

effectivement....
ils trouveront bien un moyen de l&#39;annihiler, ce spam.
Et puis nous o est là aussi ^^

----------


## ducon

Il faudrait un CAPTCHA pour coincer ces robots spammeurs.

----------


## francou008

Je m&#39;etais tapé ça sur mon forum, je l&#39;ai toujours d&#39;ailleurs, j&#39;ai plein d&#39;inscription de membres du style "freesexvideo", youpi!, vive le spam spam cul cul.

----------


## william

> effectivement....
> ils trouveront bien un moyen de l&#39;annihiler, ce spam.
> Et puis nous o est là aussi ^^


Il y en a un. Il faut mettre à jour la version d&#39;IPB, ce que nous comptions faire un peu plus tard. Mais bon là il y a urgence, ca saoule ces spammers.

----------


## NitroG42

sinon, en amélioration possible, pourquoi ne pas mettre la sélection de download de canard pc sur al page principal (en dessous du ya bon matos par exemple) ?
Et je ne dit pas ca par ce que j&#39;ai crée un topic avec la liste réécrite et que je la tiens <strike>régulièrement</strike> à jour.
*sifflote*

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sur les petits forums, ils contournent le problème en interdisant, dans les propriétés du forum, les nouveaux inscrits (les inscriptions doivent se faire via un mail à l&#39;admin avec un titre formaté, ou un truc du genre). Celà dit, sur CPC, ce serait peut-être galère à mettre en place.

----------


## william

> Sur les petits forums, ils contournent le problème en interdisant, dans les propriétés du forum, les nouveaux inscrits (les inscriptions doivent se faire via un mail à l&#39;admin avec un titre formaté, ou un truc du genre). Celà dit, sur CPC, ce serait peut-être galère à mettre en place.


Vu le nombre d&#39;inscription par jour, ca ne change pas grand chose. Et difficile de distinguer un sympathique lecteur d&#39;un connard de spammer russe avec un pseudo et un email !

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Vu le nombre d&#39;inscription par jour, ca ne change pas grand chose. Et difficile de distinguer un sympathique lecteur d&#39;un connard de spammer russe avec un pseudo et un email !


en en mettant une image brouillé avec des chiffres et des lettres à rentrer ? ça pourrait pas contrer ces ***** !

----------


## NitroG42

> en en mettant une image brouillé avec des chiffres et des lettres à rentrer ? ça pourrait pas contrer ces ***** !


ca fonctionne pas toujours....

----------


## william

> en en mettant une image brouillé avec des chiffres et des lettres à rentrer ? ça pourrait pas contrer ces ***** !


C&#39;est déjà le cas. Mais ils ont des bots qui analysent le contenu de ces images

----------


## Paul Verveine

ils sont sournois en plus.

----------


## Paul Verveine

et avec une question à la con dont la réponse est dans la question, ou en précisant avant quel est la réponse, genre quel est la couleur du cheval blanc d&#39;henri IV. 

avec un choix multiple dont l&#39;ordre change ?


A ce que je sâche un bot ne sait pas lire et réflechir...

je sais pas si c&#39;est possible mais moi je dis ça je dis rien...

----------


## Paul Verveine

un truc qyui n&#39;a rien à voir mais je viens d&#39;aller dans les profils et j&#39;ai vu des étoiles qui correspondent à une note. On peut noter les autres membres et ajouter des commentaires  ::w00t::

----------


## pes.seb

> un truc qyui n&#39;a rien à voir mais je viens d&#39;aller dans les profils et j&#39;ai vu des étoiles qui correspondent à une note. On peut noter les autres membres et ajouter des commentaires


 Oué et moi on m&#39;a déjà noté alors que j&#39;ai rien demandé   :^_^:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je viens de m&#39;inscrire sur un forum où il y avait une question de posée, genre "deux plus deux =". Je ne pense pas qu&#39;un bot puisse répondre à ce genre de question. Il n&#39;ont pas pas un analyseur de texte aussi poussé, non ?

----------


## pes.seb

> Je viens de m&#39;inscrire sur un forum où il y avait une question de posée, genre "deux plus deux =". Je ne pense pas qu&#39;un bot puisse répondre à ce genre de question. Il n&#39;ont pas pas un analyseur de texte aussi poussé, non ?


Ah ouai ca c&#39;est plûtot pas mal   ::o:  C&#39;est clair que je vois mal un bot répondre deux plus deux = cinq donc ca peut le faire je pense   :;):  

Bah quoi qu&#39;est-ce que j&#39;ai dit   ::blink::

----------


## Paul Verveine

sinon j&#39;ai une impression mais je sais pas si elle est réelle ou pas.

J&#39;ai l&#39;impression qu&#39;il est plus facile de faire des doubles posts. Je m&#39;explique : vant quand on écraivait un message puis un deuxième dans la foulée les deux se rejoignait en un. J&#39;ai l&#39;impression que le délai pour qu&#39;il puisse se rejoindre a été réduit (ce qui facilite le double-post) mais je me trompe peut-être...


@pes.seb : à ce moment là autant poser une question débile du style :
quel est la mascotte de CPC ? un cheval, un lapin ou une chenille ? avec un rendu aléatoire de l&#39;ordre des réponses.
Tarace est quoi ? a) un être supérieur  :B):  un idiot c) un martien
Ou encore :  Où ça ? 1) Au fond du couloir 2) Au Pérou 3) DTC

----------


## PrinceGITS

Choix multiple ok mais alors écrit seulement, pas de boutons radio. Car le bot pourrait tous les essayer !

----------


## pes.seb

> sinon j&#39;ai une impression mais je sais pas si elle est réelle ou pas.
> J&#39;ai l&#39;impression qu&#39;il est plus facile de faire des doubles posts. Je m&#39;explique : vant quand on écraivait un message puis un deuxième dans la foulée les deux se rejoignait en un. J&#39;ai l&#39;impression que le délai pour qu&#39;il puisse se rejoindre a été réduit (ce qui facilite le double-post) mais je me trompe peut-être...


Moi aussi j&#39;ai remarqué, je me suis mis en mode "bullet time" pour ajouter le deuxième post à la suite mais ca ne change rien   ::unsure::  




> @pes.seb : à ce moment là autant poser une question débile du style :
> quel est la mascotte de CPC ? un cheval, un lapin ou une chenille ? avec un rendu aléatoire de l&#39;ordre des réponses.
> Tarace est quoi ? a) un être supérieur  un idiot c) un martien
> Ou encore :  Où ça ? 1) Au fond du couloir 2) Au Pérou 3) DTC


Un lapin,  :B):  un idiot, 3) DTC   ::lol::  
J&#39;espère que je m&#39;ai pas trompé 7 fois... Je gagne quoi?   ::w00t::

----------


## Paul Verveine

une inscription à canardplus   ::huh::

----------


## Paul Verveine

peut-être pour bientôt...

et voilà double post... alors que je les ai enchaîné...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Quand je clique sur une des emoticons, ça me l&#39;ajoute bien, mais elle est sélectionnée. Avant, ça l&#39;ajoutais sans la sélectionner.

Résultat depuis la maj je passe mon temps à éditer pour remettre les emoticons (oui, je sais, je suis long à la détente ! :P ).

Je suis sous renard de feu 2.0.0.1.

----------


## pes.seb

> Je suis sous renard de feu 2.0.0.1.


Moi aussi et d&#39;ailleurs en parlant des émoticones quand on sélectionne "afficher tout" y&#39;a le   :;):  qui apparait 2 fois mais pas sous la même forme (il y&#39;en a un qui a les yeux plus gros et les oreilles écartées) mais c&#39;est l&#39;autre qui s&#39;affiche quand on poste.

----------


## Paul Verveine

et quand on clique sur le raccourci pour les smiley ya deux fois " :;): "

et quand on écrit un message en cliquant sur répondre (pas la fenêtre "flash") on a plus accès à tous les émoticons d&#39;un coup (on est obligé de cliquer et je suis feignant comme beaucoup ici...)

----------


## Reizz

J&#39;utilise l&#39;accés aux news via le *R*SS :
Pourrait-on avoir des aperçus des commentaires (tronqués) en dessous de l&#39;article ? Histoire d&#39;avoir la teneur.

A moin que la restriction du nouveau système (comme j&#39;ai tout bien lu le thread avant) s&#39;applique aussi pour ça...

A bientôt.
-- 
Reizz.

----------


## pes.seb

> J&#39;utilise l&#39;accés aux news via le CSS :


Via Counter Strike Source   ::blink::  

 :mrgreen:

----------


## KiwiX

> Via Counter Strike Source


"Houston, we have a problem. A big fan of CSS has been detected. Instructions ?"  ::mellow::

----------


## pes.seb

> "Houston, we have a problem. A big fan of CSS has been detected. Instructions ?"


A big fan a big fan t&#39;es gentil ca fait bien des mois que j&#39;y ai pas joué et je t&#39;attend toujours pour m&#39;y remettre   ::rolleyes::

----------


## pes.seb

Bon je sais pas ce qui se passe depuis 2-3 jours mais le site merdouille légèrement   ::sad::  

Déjà le temps d&#39;attente pour afficher une page était long par moment ensuite une légère coupure 10 mins et là ce matin depuis 6:00 jusqu&#39;à apparemment 9:30 voir plus impossible de se connecter. M&#39;enfin c&#39;est revenu donc tout baigne   ::lol::  enfin j&#39;espère   ::unsure::  

Et pour info ca ne venait pas de ma connection car je surfais sur d&#39;autres sites en attendant et j&#39;ai demandé à un pote s&#39;il arrivait à se connecter au site et il m&#39;a confirmé que non... et en plus en dégroupage total chez free c&#39;est royal  :mrgreen:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca a commencé hier, et toute la matinée jusqu&#39;à, quoi, 09h00.

----------


## Rom1

> Ca a commencé hier, et toute la matinée jusqu&#39;à, quoi, 09h00.


ah bah d&#39;accord jsuis pas tout seul   :<_<:  ok donc c&#39;est le site qui merdouillait ! un scandale !!!

----------


## TheToune

Idem pour moi ...

----------


## KiwiX

> Idem pour moi ...


+1. "Délai d&#39;attente de la demande dépassée". J&#39;attend un peu et tout revient dans l&#39;ordre. Hier ou avant hier, j&#39;essayais d&#39;accéder au forum en rentrant l&#39;URL directement, çe ne fonctionnait pas. J&#39;ai donc été sur le site puis j&#39;ai cliquer sur "Forum" (vous me suivez ?!) et ça a fonctionné au poil.

Bizarre, bizarre. Encore un routeur pas sympa.

----------


## william

Les soucis rencontrés venaient de la charge engendré sur le mySQL par IPB.
Changement de serveur depuis, ce qui ne résoud pas tout. C&#39;est en cours.
Merci d&#39;utiliser le post bug /souci plutot que le post améliorations

----------


## Truhl

Euh, bon, je sais que Willman est pas censé toucher au forum mais c&#39;est vrai qu&#39;il y a un truc un peu chiant (un peu j&#39;ai dit...)

Bon, en fait, quand on est sur une section avec plusieurs pages (genre petites annonces, hardware, etc...) et qu&#39;on veut revenir sur son sommaire, on est obligé de cliquer sur le menu déroulant en bas, et ça nous ramène toujours à la première page... Donc, voilà, si on peut y faire quelque chose...

Sinon quand on fait une recherche, pareil, on est obligé de cliquer sur &#39;page précédente&#39; et du coup on voit plus quels sujets on à visités...

&#39;fin voilà quoi, si ya moyen...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Petit souci avec les liens du site.

Je suis sous Firefox 2.0.0.2, configuré pour ouvrir les nouvelles pages dans un nouvel onglet.

Quand je clique sur les liens du site, ils s&#39;ouvrent tous dans le même onglet... Ce n&#39;est pas très pratique.

Par contre, sur le forum, ça marche bien.

----------


## Paul Verveine

pourquoi est-ce que tu te sers pas de la molette, perso quand je veux metre dans un onglet : clique molette quand je veux pas clique gauche  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le clic molette de la G7 est un peu trop con à utiliser. On fait plus souvent un "clic molette-défilement horizontal-clic molette". Donc j&#39;évite.  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

oki je comprends !

----------


## ElGato

Je sais pas si ç&#39;a déjà été dit, mais...S&#39;il vous plaît, c&#39;est pas possible de rajouter un &#39;tit nl2br() sur le texte des news ? Parce que dans le forum ça fait des gros pâtés de texte illisibles...

Dans le même genre (mais beaucoup, beaucoup moins indispensable), est-ce que ça serait possible d&#39;avoir aussi les images dans les news vues du forum ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je sais pas si ç&#39;a déjà été dit, mais...S&#39;il vous plaît, c&#39;est pas possible de rajouter un &#39;tit nl2br() sur le texte des news ? Parce que dans le forum ça fait des gros pâtés de texte illisibles...
> 
> Dans le même genre (mais beaucoup, beaucoup moins indispensable), est-ce que ça serait possible d&#39;avoir aussi les images dans les news vues du forum ?


C&#39;était le cas avant que Fishbone ne reprenne les news... Il ne doit pas utiliser l&#39;interface pour poster les news comme le faisait Gana avant.

----------


## Niklaos

Y&#39;a un souci avec la durée pendant laquelle notre Login est gardé en mémoire ou quoi ?
Je dois me reconnecter toutes les 10 mins. Ca vient peut être de mon navigateur (Opera 9.2Final) mais j&#39;ai pas trouvé.

----------


## Mars2

Probleme de conservation des cookies
Regarde dans les options de securite d&#39;opera pour voir combien de temps tu les conserves.

----------


## Niklaos

J&#39;avais deja regardé par la mais c&#39;est pas configurable ...

Je les acceptes bien et tout mais il les oublis anormalement vite.
Ca le fait pas sur Gmail !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Y&#39;a un souci avec la durée pendant laquelle notre Login est gardé en mémoire ou quoi ?
> Je dois me reconnecter toutes les 10 mins. Ca vient peut être de mon navigateur (Opera 9.2Final) mais j&#39;ai pas trouvé.


J&#39;ai le même souci avec Opera Mobile (la version 8.4x, si j&#39;ai bonne mémoire).
Ca ne me le fait que sur les serveur avec IPB.

----------


## Niklaos

> J&#39;ai le même souci avec Opera Mobile (la version 8.4x, si j&#39;ai bonne mémoire).
> Ca ne me le fait que sur les serveur avec IPB.


t&#39;as reussis a le resoudre ou faut attendre une MAJ ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> t&#39;as reussis a le resoudre ou faut attendre une MAJ ?


Les maj ne change rien (vu que la dernière version fait foirer le php   ::wacko::  )

J&#39;ai signalé le problème sur le forum d&#39;opéra et je n&#39;ai jamais eu de réponse autre que "mettez la dernière version".   :<_<:

----------


## Niklaos

> Les maj ne change rien (vu que la dernière version fait foirer le php   )
> 
> J&#39;ai signalé le problème sur le forum d&#39;opéra et je n&#39;ai jamais eu de réponse autre que "mettez la dernière version".


Ben la 9.1 ca marchait très bien :P

Ben je vias pas installer la 9.2 sur mon autre PC ... enfin y&#39;a pire comme dérangement mais c&#39;est pas cool !

----------


## Paul Verveine

je vais pas créer un topic pour ça donc :

dans la rubrique "contactez-nous", Chichi n&#39;est plus président !

----------


## finsh

Serait-il possible, half, que les photos des news s&#39;affichent sur le forum parceque je passe pas par le site mais direct sur le forum et je dois retourner à la page d&#39;accueil à chaque fois, c&#39;est reloud.

----------


## half

> Serait-il possible, half, que les photos des news s&#39;affichent sur le forum parceque je passe pas par le site mais direct sur le forum et je dois retourner à la page d&#39;accueil à chaque fois, c&#39;est reloud.


Marrant je pensais à la même chose  ::): , je regarderai promis, je le mets dans ma todo liste  ::):

----------


## Castor

Ouais ça serat bien ça, mais bon c&#39;est pas si "relou". Avec Firefox, middle-clic sur le logo Canardplus en haut à gauche pour ouvrir la page d&#39;accueil dans un nouvel onglet.  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ouais ça serat bien ça, mais bon c&#39;est pas si "relou". Avec Firefox, middle-clic sur le logo Canardplus en haut à gauche pour ouvrir la page d&#39;accueil dans un nouvel onglet.


Toi t&#39;es différent ça se voit... Parceque si vraiment c&#39;est grave relou ça.

----------


## NitroG42

> Toi t&#39;es différent ça se voit... Parceque si vraiment c&#39;est grave relou ça.


et non, je fais la même chose que lui (copier c&#39;est mal, donc on va dire que c&#39;est lui qui a pris exemple sur moi).

Pour moi, le site et le forum sont deux choses différentes, je regarde les news sur le site, je discute sur le forum, et pas autre chose.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Serais-ce possible de rajouté un truc dans les profils?

Genre, comme pour Xfire, mais avec le "SteamID" (c&#39;est l&#39;idée que j&#39;ai depuis hier...) avec, si possible, un lien direct sur la page   ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> Serais-ce possible de rajouté un truc dans les profils?
> 
> Genre, comme pour Xfire, mais avec le "SteamID" (c&#39;est l&#39;idée que j&#39;ai depuis hier...) avec, si possible, un lien direct sur la page


je crois que ca serait même mieux de remplacer xfire par la steamid...

----------


## Anonyme1023

Seul problème, les hippies qui utilisent Xfire vont gueulé et les Ub3r0x0r qui utilisent steam vont être heureux...

Puis bon, si rajouté juste une ligne est responsable de la mort des bébé phoque, je déclines toutes responsabilitées

----------


## AntoinZ

Sinon moi j&#39;ai une proposition: dans support préféré, il manque la catégorie :" MAC, non je déconne". si ça peut ce faire juste pour mon profil la je bicherai a mort !  ::wub::

----------


## mescalin

Un correcteur orthographique intégré , comme ça les boulets n&#39;auront plus d&#39;excuse.

:mecquirêve:

----------


## ducon

Ben, il suffit d’utiliser Firefox.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Me suis pris un vent énorme lors de ma dernière idée mais je perd pas espoirs   ::siffle::  


J&#39;ai une idée, totalement inutile, qui sert strictement à rien, mais que je voudrais quand même voir quelques part...


L&#39;idée serait d&#39;implanté, déjà, le status des serveur de TF2 (les 4), PUIS, en clickant dessus, d&#39;avoir une vue sur la "console", c&#39;est à dire : Voir ce qui ce dit sur le jeu, et voir qui frag qui et comment (et qui gagne, quel map, qui ce connecte, ce déconnecte)

C&#39;est un peu comme les sites de foot ou ils écrivent le match en direct sans le dire...


Vous me direz "Mais ça sert à rien ton truc !" mais disons que je suis lycéen et que j&#39;me fais souvent chier à mes heures d&#39;informatiques sachant que je fini souvent (beaucoup trop) vite mes exos par rapports aux autres donc des heures de glandes à révé de TF2, en lisant le forum, et j&#39;me dit "punaise, qu&#39;est-ce que ca serais marrant de voir ce qu&#39;il ce passe sur le serveur..."

De plus, ça permet aux gens qui connaissent pas de lire en pleurant "Pourquoi j&#39;suis un pauvre ? Pourquoi j&#39;ai pas acheté l&#39;orange box (Variante : Pourquoi j&#39;ai acheté un mac ?!)"

M&#39;enfin j&#39;dit ça, j&#39;dit rien... (alors ferme ta grande gueule Catz)

----------


## Paul Verveine

j&#39;allais justement parler des serveurs cpc :
rajouter dans la partie communauté, les adresses des serveurs et un petit texte. L&#39;état pourquoi pas ?
à moins que ce soit pour le nouveau site

----------


## AntoinZ

J&#39;ai une autre idée qui serait sympa et assez novatrice, c&#39;est de proposer aux membres de CPC de poster des articles sur les jeux videos, hardwares ... qui soit complet, resumant un topic de 10 pages, le tout dans un endroit a part du forum. ces articles seraient luent par les modos avant d&#39;etre publiés. En gros c&#39;est un peu du wiki, mais sur des news. je pense par exemple à "comment jouer a crysis en very high sur XP", résumé dans un article, sa eviterai de se tapper 15 pages de forum a lire pour trouver comment faire ...

qu&#39;en pensez vous ???

----------


## ducon

Et on pourra faire gratuitement le boulot de la Rédaction (PBUH).

----------


## ShinSH

Ca va dans la continuité de (fl&#39 :;): URSS.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Juste une petite suggestion sur une des petite phrases qui apparaissent aléatoirement sous canardplus.com.

Pour la phrase "Senteur brise marine", j&#39;aurais mis "Senteur brise narine".
La nuance est subtile mais, je trouve, très drôle.   ::lol::

----------


## Pen²

une petite suggestion histoire de parodier un peu les sites "2.0", faire des nuages de mots complètement absurdes

chaussette sagesse

----------


## CrocMagnum

> "Senteur brise marine", j&#39;aurais mis "Senteur brise narine".
> La nuance est subtile mais, je trouve, très drôle.


Pacon! Y a d&#39;la recherche, tu serais pas cadre dans une agence de Pub?  ::happy2::

----------


## cailloux

AH bah je risque de demander un truc pas simple ( voire impossible ) : SI j'utilise la fonction pour rendre les écritures plus grosses ça rends très mal à un certain seuil... ( les écritures se chevauchent, sans doute rapport à la mise en page "fixe" ( je parle pas du forum mais du site )

Bon donc si on peut changer ça, mais j'avoue je chipotte...

----------


## Castor

> AH bah je risque de demander un truc pas simple ( voire impossible ) : SI j'utilise la fonction pour rendre les écritures plus grosses ça rends très mal à un certain seuil... ( les écritures se chevauchent, sans doute rapport à la mise en page &quot;fixe&quot; ( je parle pas du forum mais du site )
> 
> Bon donc si on peut changer ça, mais j'avoue je chipotte...


Tu chipotes, certes, mais tu déterres des topics ! Tu meriterais qu'on te lapide cailloux !  Nan plus sérieusement, ici c'est le topic des suggestions suite à la v2. Mais là on est à la v3.

----------


## cailloux

> Tu chipotes, certes, mais tu déterres des topics ! Tu meriterais qu'on te lapide cailloux !  Nan plus sérieusement, ici c'est le topic des suggestions suite à la v2. Mais là on est à la v3.


ah merde super désolé il était marqué comme non lus... pinaise j'ai du mal avec ce bordayl là...

navré.

----------


## atrepaul

Quand on est sur la page principale de www.canardplus.com 
et qu'on place la souris sur le mot "communauté", le menu déroulant "Forums/Goodies/Serveurs" apparait.

Le probleme, c'est que le mot "Forums" se trouve alors au meme endroit que la zone d'entrée de texte pour la fonction "Recherche".

Du coup il faut viser au pixel près pour arriver a cliquer sur "Forum", sinon le menu disparait au moment de cliquer, c'est une horreur...

J'imagine que la mise en page depend du browser.
Moi c'est IE6 (c'est au boulot, pas le choix).

Edit: Sur IE7 ca marche.

----------


## Sk-flown

Si on pouvait selectionner les test de jeu par date de parution ou par note, croissant ou decroissant, ça serait sympas.

Ici= http://www.canardplus.com/index.php?action=jeux

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ouaih, on a constaté apres la sortie des méga bug de la mort sur IE6. Une bonne raison d'installer Firefox non?

----------


## atrepaul

> Ouaih, on a constaté apres la sortie des méga bug de la mort sur IE6. Une bonne raison d'installer Firefox non?


Oui, sauf qu'au boulot on n'a clairement pas le choix, c'est IE6 la plupart du temps (ahhh, ces admins conservateurs).

----------


## Maskass

tiens, je savais pas ou poster ca mais... certaines breves ont ete postées a 00:00 le 00/00/00... normal?

désolé si ca a deja été relevé...

----------


## Nelfe

> tiens, je savais pas ou poster ca mais... certaines breves ont ete postées a 00:00 le 00/00/00... normal?
> 
> désolé si ca a deja été relevé...


C'était la brève annonçant la naissance de Jésus non ?

----------


## Maskass

arf c'est ce que je me suis dit aussi et la, je m'etais dit "chapeau CPC, ca c'est du journalisme total"

mais non, ca parle juste de l'iphone... ::happy2::

----------


## half

Pour les breve cela devrai être corrigé  ::): . 

ps : ie6 c'ay le mal.

----------


## DeNylph

> Pour les breve cela devrai être corrigé . 
> 
> ps : ie6 c'ay le mal.


Vive IE8 il passe le test Acid  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Snowman

Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit mais pour les liens dans les messages, pourquoi il n'y a plus de boîte de message permettant de nommer le lien ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

j'ai un pb avec la news Fallait pas les inviter où la vidéo déborde sur les brèves et les cache

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Pourra-t-on à nouveau un jour modifier le titre de son propre topic ou devrais-je en créer un nouveau 
à chaque fois que ma petite annonce baisse de prix ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## Doc TB

> Pourra-t-on à nouveau un jour modifier le titre de son propre topic ou devrais-je en créer un nouveau 
> à chaque fois que ma petite annonce baisse de prix ?

----------


## Eradan

Tu peux aussi cliquer sur Editer, puis sur Aller en mode avancé entre Prévisualisation et Enregistrer  ::siffle:: 

Edit: mes excuses alors.

----------


## NitroG42

Désolé, mais ca ne marche toujours pas chez moi.




> Tu peux aussi cliquer sur Editer, puis sur Aller en mode avancé entre Prévisualisation et Enregistrer


ca marche que pour l'intitulé d'un post, mais pas pour le titre du topic.

----------


## Doc TB

> Désolé, mais ca ne marche toujours pas chez moi.


Essaye avec firefox et la skin x86 pour voir. Parceque ca fonctionne sans probleme

----------


## NitroG42

> Essaye avec firefox et la skin x86 pour voir. Parceque ca fonctionne sans probleme


héhé...
en fait maintenant ca marche....
c'est peut être le fait d'avoir passé le skin en x86, puis l'avoir remis en canard pc...

----------


## Brouznouf

Je profite de ce post pour faire une petite liste des différents bugs que j'ai pu remarqué sur le site ainsi que diverses propositions pour améliorer l'accès à certaines parties. Je pense que le site n'est pas fini est que surement certaines choses que je vais dire sont en cours mais bon ...

Tout d'abord les bugs :

Déjà le lien "Plan du site" en bas de chaque page renvoie sur le flux rss, bug ou alors lien provisoire en attente de la création de la page ?

Ensuite lorsque l'on clique sur la liste des jeux vidéo en ce qui concerne les consoles cela va car il n'y pas beaucoup de jeux, mais pour la catégorie pc par exemple la liste est longue est comme beaucoup de site vous avez du mettre en place un système de pagination, cependant il n'y a aucun lien avec page suivante, ou alors page 2 3 4 ... etc... Du coup on ne voit que les jeux compris entre A et B, ce qui est un peu dommage  ::(: .

Pour le champ de recherche en haut de la page, pour beaucoup de monde cela peut paraitre évident que c'est un champ de recherche, cependant je pense que pas mal de personne ne savent pas ce que ce champ représente je pense que mettre Recherche : "le champ de recherche" serait plus compréhensif (et c'est pas la place qui manque).

Pour les améliorations :

Je reviens sur le listing des jeux, je trouve que cela manque après un classage par support (pc, wii, ps2, ...) un classage par genre de jeux (Action, Sports, Stratégie, etc...) soit avec un second sous menu ou plutôt avec une liste des genres au dessus de la liste des jeux, le second choix étant je pense le plus abordable en terme de facilité et d'ergonomie.

Ensuite vu le nombres de données que comporte le site la recherche simple peut être longue et fastidieuse, une page de recherche avancée pourrait donc être très utile, avec des critères comme le type de la donnée recherché (news, jeux, dossier, etc...), la date de publication, le contenu de la donnée (pour pouvoir rechercher dans le texte d'une news, la description d'un jeu, dans un dossier, ...)

Voila je pense avoir fait le tour des diverses choses qui me gênaient dans le site, j'espère avoir été le plus clair possible.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Si on pouvait selectionner les test de jeu par date de parution ou par note, croissant ou decroissant, ça serait sympas.
> 
> Ici= http://www.canardplus.com/index.php?action=jeux





> Ouaih, on a constaté apres la sortie des méga bug de la mort sur IE6. Une bonne raison d'installer Firefox non?


J'ai essayer avec mon firefox et ça marche toujours pas, bon il est pas de première fraîcheur mais il doit avoir moins de 6mois quand même.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ah ouaih mais le bug en question c'était pas le tri. On s'penche dessus, on s'penche dessus.

----------


## Nono

> Pour le champ de recherche en haut de la page, pour beaucoup de monde cela peut paraitre évident que c'est un champ de recherche, cependant je pense que pas mal de personne ne savent pas ce que ce champ représente je pense que mettre Recherche : "le champ de recherche" serait plus compréhensif (et c'est pas la place qui manque).


Ou bien de mettre un texte "Rechercher..." à l'intérieur du champ, et qui disparait au focus.

edit : sinon c'est pour redire que le systême d'affichage d'image passe vraiment pas bien sous Opera. De temps en temps le fond opaque passe au dessus de l'image, ou bien le bouton "fermer" en dessous, ou bien rien du tout ne s'affiche (et pour fermer c'est angoiiiiissse, j'ai plus de repèèèèèère !!)

----------


## Eradan

Il manque toujours le bouton pour cacher la fenêtre de réponse rapide avec mon firefox à jour en skin CPC.

----------


## Z-4195

> Il manque toujours le bouton pour cacher la fenêtre de réponse rapide avec mon firefox à jour en skin CPC.


Pour ça, il faut aller dans les options du tableau de bord, et vers le bas choisir autre chose que "Éditeur WYSIWYG - Interface avancée".

Pourquoi ? Voila qui est bien mystérieux !  ::huh::

----------


## rOut

Juste une petite suggestion pour faire plus propre : 

Virer les reports d'erreur php, du moins pour le site public, ca évite d'avoir des messages du genre "*Warning*: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in */home/cpc/class/Steam.php* on line *153"* (cf zone serveur actuellement) assez moyens pour l'image et susceptible de fournir des infos pas toujours voulues ou même de déformer les pages. 

On peut faire ca dans le ini global ou même avec un ini_set quelque part dans le code : voir ici. En général on laisse ces message en dev, pour le debug uniquement.

----------


## Mars2

> Juste une petite suggestion pour faire plus propre : 
> 
> Virer les reports d'erreur php, du moins pour le site public, ca évite d'avoir des messages du genre "*Warning*: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in */home/cpc/class/Steam.php* on line *153"* (cf zone serveur actuellement) assez moyens pour l'image et susceptible de fournir des infos pas toujours voulues ou même de déformer les pages. 
> 
> On peut faire ca dans le ini global ou même avec un ini_set quelque part dans le code : voir ici. En général on laisse ces message en dev, pour le debug uniquement.



Ah ah ah les gros noobs en programmation  ::ninja:: 
ça utilise vi, mais bon voila quoi   ::ninja::

----------


## Mars2

Sinon un pti piloris pour savoir quand un membre a ete banni et pourquoi?

----------


## Nono

Je reviens râler après le browser d'images. C'est vraiment pas la panacée sur mon Opera.

Sinon à propos des commentaires de news. A partir du site :
- je clique sur le dernier commentaire pour faire apparaitre les premiers commentaires.
- je clique sur "lire tous les commentaires" pour accéder au forum.
- je clique sur "dernière page" pour enfin accéder au dernier commentaire.
Et ben c'est pas un truc de feignant !

----------


## half

> Ah ah ah les gros noobs en programmation 
> ça utilise vi, mais bon voila quoi


Ennemi spotted

----------


## mescalin

Juste un petit  truc, quand on va dans la liste des mags, ce serait bien d'avoir le dernier en premier et pas être obliger de scroller pour le voir.

----------


## cailloux

Alors là je vais faire le peigne zizi mais j'ai une idée : faire en sorte que si on clique sur "répondre" ou sur "aller en mode avancé" on soit près à taper le texte sans cliquer sur l'éditeur.

En gros on cliques et on écrit et pas on clique, on re-clique et on écrit. ::zzz:: 


Après est ce que c'est possible je ne saurais dire...

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

> 


 ::o:  Je vient enfin de capter (et moi ca date pas de CPC mais d'X86 donc bien plus longtemps.  :^_^: )

----------


## BSRobin

Hop, juste une suggestion pour aller voir aussi le fil/sondage "FORUM : Bug et suggestions" :D

Ah et sinon les bricolgirls, il y aurait moyen d'unifier l'authentification sur les forums et reste du site ?
Cad de ne plus avoir d'un côté www.canardplus.com et de l'autre forum.canardplus.com qui après une authenfication réussie créent chacun dans leur coin un cookie sur leur propre nom et non tout bêtement sur "canardplus.com".

C'est un peu gavant de suivre un lien ( genre le lien "Lire Tous les Commentaires" sous une news ) vers un http://www.canardplus.com/forums/showthread.php..., de s'authentifier pour poster une réponse, puis de revenir sur la home canardplus, puis en suivant le menu "Communauté / Forum" d'arriver sur une url type http://forum.canardplus.com tout désauthentifié :/

----------


## Gynsu2000

Une idée que j'ai eu devant la médiocrité des commentaires de news: il faudrait ajouté la possibilité de noté les commentaires (+ ou -). Si le commentaire atteint un certains seuil (positif ou négatif) il est soit masqué (l'utilisateur doit cliquer sur le message pour le lire), soit mis en avant (avec une couleur différente?).
De tonnes de sites utilisent ce système (slashdot, youtube ...) et ça permet d'améliorer la lisibilité des commentaires.

----------


## SSkuLL

Là par exemple, je cliquerais sur "+" ...  ::P:

----------


## ELOdry

C'est pas grand-chose, mais par rapport aux filtres des news (hardware, JV console, JV PC, etc.) :
Ca serait bien que, quand on change de pages, la sélection des filtres reste valable. Par exemple, si je choisis seulement "JV PC" et "JV console", ça marche impec pour la page principale, mais dès que je clique sur "page précédente", ça revient à la normale.

----------


## AliloH

Je crois que ca a été déjà signalé mais je rappelle ce petit désagrément qui me force a reduire la taille de caractère pour voir correctement le dernier serveur et le nombre de joueurs dessus, je sais je fais chier mais juste parce que ca me fait chier justement vala:

Vue generale : 






En detaille avec le probleme qui me fais chier :

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je crois que ca a été déjà signalé mais je rappelle ce petit désagrément qui me force a reduire la taille de caractère pour voir correctement le dernier serveur et le nombre de joueurs dessus, je sais je fais chier mais juste parce que ca me fait chier justement vala:
> 
> Vue generale : 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/0...6d0ef9f7e6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais ton texte est pas en taille normale? T'es pourtant sous firefox? La taille du bloc des serveur est fixe en hauteur et largeur je comprend pas la.

----------


## AliloH

> Mais ton texte est pas en taille normale? T'es pourtant sous firefox? La taille du bloc des serveur est fixe en hauteur et largeur je comprend pas la.



Ha oui mais mon texte n'est pas en 12 moi ca me flingue les yeux, je les mets en 14, c'est pour ça que j'ai posté une image d'ensemble  ::rolleyes:: 
Y a pas moyen de faire en sorte que je puisse agrendir le texte (pour mon confort) et pouvoir voir les serveurs en entier (pour mon confort aussi ::P:  ) ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ha oui mais mon texte n'est pas en 12 moi ca me flingue les yeux, je les mets en 14, c'est pour ça que j'ai posté une image d'ensemble 
> Y a pas moyen de faire en sorte que je puisse agrendir le texte (pour mon confort) et pouvoir voir les serveurs en entier (pour mon confort aussi ) ?


Ah ouaih mais non alors.

----------


## AliloH

> Ah ouaih mais non alors.


Remboursay

Non en fait pas grave vous venez juste de perdre un client c'est tout ... ou pas !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ca y'est j'ai réglé le bug, clic ici pour solutionner ton problème:
Voir le texte plus grand

----------


## Ash

La flemme de lire les autres posts, et d'façons ça fait deux mois que j'ai pas suivi ce qu'il se passe dans le coin (force majeure).

Ma question est donc : verra-t-on le retour du bouton "TOP" ou "Haut de page" ?

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Ma question est donc : verra-t-on le retour du bouton "TOP" ou "Haut de page" ?


Ca existe déjà, c'est la touche "Home", ou "Origine", ou "fleche nord-ouest"  ::P:

----------


## Ash

Je voulais dire : sans lever le doigt de la souris (comme avant quoi)

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Je voulais dire : sans lever le doigt de la souris (comme avant quoi)


Feignasse.

----------


## Ash

> Feignasse.


Et fier de l'être !  :B):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Moi j'aimais bien les pop-ups quand on avait un MP parce que là je le vois jamais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Pluzun, j'ai failli ne pas remarquer ce con qui aime Dom Juan sans avoir lu les fourberies de scapins  ::o: 
:culture:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Moi j'aimais bien les pop-ups quand on avait un MP parce que là je le vois jamais.


Ben, y'a toujours des pop-ups pourtant.

----------


## sissi

Bah non,moi j'en ai pas de pop up.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tableau de bord > Modifier vos options > dans la boîte "Messagerie et notification", cocher la case "Recevoir une alerte immédiate en cas de nouveau message privé"... 

Et là on a non pas une mais deux pop-ups (au passage, la deuxième demandant si on veut ouvrir les popups dans une nouvelle fenêtre ou non est totalement inutile, si ce genre de chose pouvait se régler dans les options plutôt qu'être demandé à chaque fois, ça serait un gros progrès.)

----------


## half

> Hop, juste une suggestion pour aller voir aussi le fil/sondage "FORUM : Bug et suggestions" :D
> 
> Ah et sinon les bricolgirls, il y aurait moyen d'unifier l'authentification sur les forums et reste du site ?
> Cad de ne plus avoir d'un côté www.canardplus.com et de l'autre forum.canardplus.com qui après une authenfication réussie créent chacun dans leur coin un cookie sur leur propre nom et non tout bêtement sur "canardplus.com".
> 
> C'est un peu gavant de suivre un lien ( genre le lien "Lire Tous les Commentaires" sous une news ) vers un http://www.canardplus.com/forums/showthread.php..., de s'authentifier pour poster une réponse, puis de revenir sur la home canardplus, puis en suivant le menu "Communauté / Forum" d'arriver sur une url type http://forum.canardplus.com tout désauthentifié :/


Merci pour ce retour je fais le changement.




> Une idée que j'ai eu devant la médiocrité des commentaires de news: il faudrait ajouté la possibilité de noté les commentaires (+ ou -). Si le commentaire atteint un certains seuil (positif ou négatif) il est soit masqué (l'utilisateur doit cliquer sur le message pour le lire), soit mis en avant (avec une couleur différente?).
> De tonnes de sites utilisent ce système (slashdot, youtube ...) et ça permet d'améliorer la lisibilité des commentaires.





> C'est pas grand-chose, mais par rapport aux filtres des news (hardware, JV console, JV PC, etc.) :
> Ca serait bien que, quand on change de pages, la sélection des filtres reste valable. Par exemple, si je choisis seulement "JV PC" et "JV console", ça marche impec pour la page principale, mais dès que je clique sur "page précédente", ça revient à la normale.


que des bonnes idées merci !!

----------


## Ash

Et un bouton "TOP", toujours pas ?

----------


## NitroG42

on voudrait bien plus de limite de 20 secondes pour flooder tranquille !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Et un bouton "TOP", toujours pas ?


Dis, tu as suivi mon lien pour l'extension firefox l'autre fois (tu sais, le lien titré Feignasse  ::ninja:: ) ? C'est une extension qui te rajoute un bouton "Retourner en haut de page" (et même un bouton "aller en bas de page" si tu veux) qui, par rapport au lien en dur dans le forum cumule trois avantages :
1. miracle, il marche sur tous les sites (et pour cause)
2. il est toujours à la même place : pas besoin de le chercher.
3. c'est de toute façon au navigateur et pas au site web de gérer ce genre de choses, pour des raisons d'accessibilité.

----------


## Nelfe

Sinon tu appuies sur Page Up pendant 2-3 secondes.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Sinon tu appuies sur Page Up pendant 2-3 secondes.


Ou sur home... Mais il ne veut pas lever les doigts de sa souris  ::rolleyes::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il a qu'à mettre des raccourcis sur les boutons de sa souris ou avoir une MX Révolution en mode roulette libre.  :B):

----------


## Erokh

BEUUUUUUG!!!

Un bug très bizarre: j'ai voulu quoter un message de Sylvine, mais le quote en question me prend son autre message, qui est deux postsplus bas  ::|: 

J'ai essayé avec le bouton "citer" et avec le bouton "répondre" =>idem.

Je suis sous FF 2.0.0.11

----------


## Ash

Alors pour répondre à tout le monde : non, non, non et NON !
Un bouton TOP comme avant, stou.

----------


## sissi

Alors:

Il y a des bugs parfois lorsque l'on veut mettre une image avec la balise ,rien ne s'affiche...
La fenêtre pour écrire est trop petite.
Peut on désactiver l'affichage automatique de l'image que l'on vient de mettre?

Sous Opéra Mini 3,on ne peut pas quoter un post..

----------


## Ash

Bouton TOP

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bouton TOP


Nan. Ça encombre pour rien, et t'es le seul à en vouloir un.

----------


## Ash

> Nan. Ça encombre pour rien, et t'es le seul à en vouloir un.


M'en fout des autres

----------


## AliloH

> M'en fout des autres


Et réciproquement  ::):

----------


## Ash

> Et réciproquement


roh le boulet  ::P:

----------


## AliloH

> roh le boulet


Qui s'assume qui plus est    :B): 




Non mais sérieusement je pense que c'est mort la pour le bouton Top, faut lâcher l'affaire  ::P:

----------


## Ash

Je flooderai jusqu'au ban definitif et irrévocable. 











note aux modos : euh je deconne hein..

----------


## DaP

Ce serait possible d'augmenter le nombre d'éléments dans le flux RSS ?

----------


## VosT

Une suggestion importante :

Un site internet qui n'est pas bloqué par le boulot ça serait méga cool !  ::ninja::

----------


## SSkuLL

> Une suggestion importante :
> 
> Un site internet qui n'est pas bloqué par le boulot ça serait méga cool !


Ca malheureusement, ça dépend en (très) grande partie des admins de ta boite ...   ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

Faudrait que la balise spoiler cache aussi les images (genre avant de mettre une image un peu gore dans le jeu du Can' Art pour éviter de choquer les choquables) mais je pense que Boulon en déjà parlé à Half, enfin au cas où il oublierait  ::siffle::

----------


## Marty

Surement déjà demander mais bon, vu que rien ne change :

Il serait possible que l'ancien système (*très* pratique) pour rentrer les URL soit remis ou c'est totalement impossible ?

Car je connais pas la "balise" pour rentrer une url avec un nom spécifique. Et c'est parfois bien dommage...

----------


## Kas3rkin

je voudrais savoir si je suis le seul a avoir ce probléme

----------


## Paul Verveine

t'es pas le seul

bug connu et reconnu

----------


## Colbaq

> je voudrais savoir si je suis le seul a avoir ce probléme 
> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/thumb/1203532045.jpg
> http://forum.canardplus.com/%5Burl=h...g%5D%5B/url%5D


Non, la pub passe toujours sur l'image...

edit: grilled

----------


## Kas3rkin

ok merci bien

----------


## Emile Zoulou

it's not a bug it's a feature.

----------


## Guest

> Surement déjà demander mais bon, vu que rien ne change :
> 
> Il serait possible que l'ancien système (*très* pratique) pour rentrer les URL soit remis ou c'est totalement impossible ?
> 
> Car je connais pas la "balise" pour rentrer une url avec un nom spécifique. Et c'est parfois bien dommage...


[url=tonurl]ton texte[/url)

----------


## DakuTenshi

> it's not a bug it's a feature.


La devise de Billou  :^_^:

----------


## korb3n

Pour rebondir sur la remarque de Kas3rkin, je dirais que c'est un peu pénible ces pubs par dessus un joli screenshot.

Enfin pour info il semble possible de corriger ce problème avec SWFObject pour l'appel du flash. Ceci dit peut être que vous n'avez pas la main sur le code en ce qui concerne ces iframes.

L'explication sur http://blog.deconcept.com/
Et un exemple par ici

 ::):

----------


## Ice

> Je flooderai jusqu'au ban definitif et irrévocable. 
> 
> note aux modos : euh je deconne hein..


Il existe deja ton bouton: 




> je voudrais savoir si je suis le seul a avoir ce problème 
> 
> 
> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/or...1203532045.jpg
> http://forum.canardplus.com/%5Burl=h...g%5D%5B/url%5D


Non, mais la solution est simple.

----------


## Ash

> Il existe deja ton bouton:


Sur mon portable, j'ai pas cette touche (dont je me sert jamais même quand elle y est.) Non je cherche une solution qui permet de continuer à cliquer de la main droite tout en soutenant la tête de la main gauche. Mais j'abandonne, je dois être le seul flemmard en fait...

EDIT : Sinon je viens d'essayer de mettre quelqu'un dans ma liste d'ignorés, dans l'espoir qu'il disparaisse de ma vision, mais en fait on voit toujours quand il intervient. On voit plus ses posts, mais on voit son pseudo dans le fil de discussion. Du coup je vois pas l'intérêt.

----------


## Athmos

quelqu'un a parlé  ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash

Je t'ignores  :B): 
D'ailleurs, je ne vois plus que mes posts.

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai un bug sur la page d'accueil :
[IMG][/IMG]

Je suis sous Firefox 2.0.0.13 en 1024x768.

----------


## Truhl

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été évoqué, mais un lien vers le haut de la page ou vers la page d'accueil du site dans les tests hardware ça serait pas mal je trouve. Pasque oui, je suis une grosse feignasse et j'aime pas remonter toute la page pour revenir en arrière...

Moi je dis ça, c'est juste histoire d'avoir un site peaufin, hein.

----------


## Emile Zoulou



----------


## Paul Verveine

Le problème est qu'il faut enlever la main de la souris. Je ne peux que soutenir la demande.

----------


## Ash_Crow



----------


## TheToune

> Le problème est qu'il faut enlever la main de la souris. Je ne peux que soutenir la demande.


Utilise l'autre main ...  :<_<:

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Utilise l'autre main ...


Trop loin

----------


## PrinceGITS

Achète une MX Revolution, la roulette libre c'est génial.

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

> Je sais pas si ça a déjà été évoqué, mais un lien vers le haut de la page ou vers la page d'accueil du site dans les tests hardware ça serait pas mal je trouve. Pasque oui, je suis une grosse feignasse et j'aime pas remonter toute la page pour revenir en arrière...
> 
> Moi je dis ça, c'est juste histoire d'avoir un site peaufin, hein.


Click droit - précédent

----------

